# Cast iron and eggs



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

This morning i cooked sausage links and eggs in my most excellent 12" cast iron skillet. I have cooked bacon many, many times and never had a lick of trouble. But this morning after i cooked the links i pushed them over to the edges and cracked my eggs into the middle of the skillet just as i have done for years, an then they stuck to the pan!!! I was able to get em off and enjoy my breakfast but but there certainly was a crusty layer of brown grunge in my perfectly seasoned 80 year old pan !!! Should i have added grease? I thought the fat from the links would be enough, like i said bacon had never been an issue.

After i plated my eggs and links I added a bit of water and let it sit for a few minutes and the grunge came off easily enough but what happened? I was thinking some of the casing on the links perhaps stuck? I rarely do links ever but just wanted something different for a change so i picked em up. If links do this i will just stick to patty's! Any thoughts!!!


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't have good luck using (store bought) sausage grease for eggs either. I suspect sugar is the culprit.

My eggs do fine with my homemade sausage....I don't use sugar.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I think sugar is the scret ingredient in lots of sausage an ham. I used a seasoning mix and grilled onions on some burgers and the sugar in there made for some extra work in cleaning my pan . live n learn I suppose ,


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Store bought sausage links have terrible sticky grease.... I agree with Arnie must be sugar.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Add me to the list of those saying that they think it's the sugar in the sausage. I don't have that issue when using my homemade sausage, which doesn't have any sugar but store bought I do and always use a separate pan for eggs when using store bought sausage.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

It must have been the sugar in the store bought links. I have done my eggs many times, usually with bacon and never an issue.


----------



## earthymomma (May 13, 2014)

Good to know!! I just re seasoned an old cast iron skillet I got at a flea market for $2, it's been wonderful until I went to make eggs after sausage the other night! Now I know why ;-) lol


----------

